# Alternative Panade



## Tipp (17. März 2011)

Wenn ich Fisch paniere, nehme ich dazu gern Cornflakes statt Paniermehl.
Ich zereibe die Cornflakes über einem Teller mit den Händen, gebe Salz, Gewürze und Kräuter dazu.
Dann bestreiche ich den Fisch mit Ei und und wälze ihn in der Panade.
Dadurch wird der Fisch leichter viel knuspriger und ich finde er schmeckt damit besser als mit herkömmlicher Panade aus Paniermehl.

Falls jemand das Rezept schon vor mir irgendwo eingestellt hat bitte ich um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Brummel (17. März 2011)

*AW: Alternative Panade*

Nabend Tipp #h,

danke für den Tipp mit den Cornflakes, der ist aber schon ziemlich lange im Umlauf.
Normalerweise hab ich den Fisch immer nur gesalzen, gepfeffert und ev. in Mehl gewälzt, dann in die Pfanne gehauen#6.
Aber wenn ich mal paniere, dann auch nur mit Cornflakes oder Grieß, ist schon sehr lecker.
Und falls das hier schonmal geschrieben wurde? Mach Dir keinen Kopf darüber, ich finde das ist hier ein Forum und kein Nachschlagewerk (obwohl die Grenzen da wohl fließend sind:q).


Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. März 2011)

*AW: Alternative Panade*

Hallo Tipp,#h

hat bestimmt schon der eine oder andere gekannt,aber macht den Hinweis ja nicht schlechter.:m
Die Sache mit den Cornflakes ist mir persönlich zu aufwändig.
Ich kaufe schon seit Jahren in Japanshops mein Paniermehl.
Das ist auch recht Grobkörnig, und wird ohne Aufwand kross.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Tipp (18. März 2011)

*AW: Alternative Panade*

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback.
Wäre cool wenn alle das so locker sehen würden wie ihr. 
Ich hab schon erlebt, dass manch einer hier patzig wurde wenn jemand was geschrieben hatte, was schon irgendwo stand.
Deshalb wollte ich mich lieber vorab schonmal entschuldigen, falls sich wieder jemand auf die Füße getreten fühlt.

Ich hab halt leider manchmal nicht die Zeit mir alles durchzulesen und ich finde da geht dann auch irgendwie der Spaß über Bord wenn man das Forum erstmal 3 Semester studieren muss bevor man was schreibt.


----------



## Jetblack (18. März 2011)

*AW: Alternative Panade*

ist schon vollkommen ok so - ich les hier schon lange, aber das mit den Corn Flakes (obwohl bekannt) hab ich dann doch noch nicht ausprobiert (meist hatten die Kids alle schon vorher aufgefuttert)

Was den Killerbarsch in deinem Avatar angeht...wurde der Releast oder frittiert ?    *Duck und wegrenn*


----------



## Tipp (18. März 2011)

*AW: Alternative Panade*



Jetblack schrieb:


> ist schon vollkommen ok so - ich les hier schon lange, aber das mit den Corn Flakes (obwohl bekannt) hab ich dann doch noch nicht ausprobiert (meist hatten die Kids alle schon vorher aufgefuttert)
> 
> Was den Killerbarsch in deinem Avatar angeht...wurde der Releast oder frittiert ?    *Duck und wegrenn*



Den hab ich filetiert, weil ich 5 Freunde zum Essen eingeladen hatte und nichts anderes im Haus hatte, den Rest habe ich dann eingefroren.


----------



## Jetblack (18. März 2011)

*AW: Alternative Panade*

Sehr gut - das wollte ich hören


----------



## Brummel (18. März 2011)

*AW: Alternative Panade*

Nabend Tipp #h,


"Den hab ich filetiert, weil ich 5 Freunde zum Essen eingeladen hatte und  nichts anderes im Haus hatte, den Rest habe ich dann eingefroren."

Ich glaub den Satz hätte ich doch noch mit einem Smilie verziert, könnte manch ein lauernder, übel gelaunter und argwöhnischer Mitleser schon mißinterpretieren:q:q

Gruß Torsten #g


----------



## Tipp (18. März 2011)

*AW: Alternative Panade*



Brummel schrieb:


> Nabend Tipp #h,
> 
> 
> "Den hab ich filetiert, weil ich 5 Freunde zum Essen eingeladen hatte und  nichts anderes im Haus hatte, den Rest habe ich dann eingefroren."
> ...



Moin Torsten,
Smilies sind irgendwie nicht so mein Ding. Mir ist es auch eigentlich meist nicht so wichtig ob jeder mich versteht.
Die richtigen Leute wissen meist schon wie es gemeint ist.
Ich glaub die Antwort wurde schon so verstanden wie sie gemeint war.
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## schrauber78 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Alternative Panade*

Die Cornflakes-Panierung ist für mich nach 17 Jahren Gastro ein alter Hut, aber trotzdem einen nette Abwechslung.

Grad jetzt im Frühjahr kann man auch eine Kruste aus Semmelbrösel, Bährlauch, Butter, Salz und etwas Pfeffer machen.


----------



## Tipp (19. März 2011)

*AW: Alternative Panade*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Die Cornflakes-Panierung ist für mich nach 17 Jahren Gastro ein alter Hut, aber trotzdem einen nette Abwechslung.
> 
> Grad jetzt im Frühjahr kann man auch eine Kruste aus Semmelbrösel, Bährlauch, Butter, Salz und etwas Pfeffer machen.



Das klingt auch sehr lecker!


----------

